# Incra Free Shipping Deal...



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Incra Tools is offering free shipping for any purchase over $199, until January 12; the code is FREESHIP2.

This can be pretty significant percentage-wise; for example, the cost for a 24 x 36 router table top is $209, shipping to my address $44.

Hope it is helpful to someone out there...

Bob


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Now if I could just find the $199 to spend after food, fuel, doctors bills and CCards and and and and and


----------

